# Today's Specials !!!



## sawhorseray (Jun 8, 2021)

The room was full of pregnant women with their husbands. She said, "Ladies, remember that exercise is good for you. Walking is especially beneficial.
It strengthens the pelvic muscles and will make delivery that much easier. Just pace yourself, make plenty of stops and try to stay on a soft  Surface like grass or a path."
"Gentlemen, remember -- you're in this together. It wouldn't hurt you to go walking with her. In fact, that shared experience would be good for you both."
The room suddenly became very quiet as the men absorbed this information. After a few moments a man, name unknown, at the back of the room, slowly
raised his hand. "Yes?" said the Instructor. "I was just wondering if it would be all right if she carries a golf bag while we walk?"
Brings a tear to your eye doesn't it? This kind of sensitivity just can't be taught.


----------



## DanMcG (Jun 8, 2021)

some great ones there Ray, thanks


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Jun 8, 2021)

Hilarious, Ray....







A group of crows is called a "murder". Two is not quite a group so.....


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (Jun 8, 2021)

Dunnit again Ray!

Nice job...

LIKE!

John


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Jun 8, 2021)

GonnaSmoke said:


> Hilarious, Ray....
> 
> View attachment 499414
> 
> ...




Well, they attempted...


----------



## Fueling Around (Jun 8, 2021)

Your post is a highlight of an otherwise dreary day


----------



## chopsaw (Jun 8, 2021)

Your next chubby . LOL . 
I got a story for ya .


----------



## daveomak (Jun 8, 2021)

HAHAHAHAHA !!!  Luv 'em all.....


----------



## WaterRat (Jun 8, 2021)

Think that last one, "go Vegan" is pretty appropriate for this forum 

Lol, attempted murder...


----------



## GaryHibbert (Jun 8, 2021)

Good ones today, Ray.
The one I got right off the bat, but according to another, I need some counseling--can't win.
Gary


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (Jun 8, 2021)

chopsaw said:


> Your next chubby . LOL .
> I got a story for ya .


Rich, that is definitely one of the funnier ones....

John


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jun 8, 2021)

Great Stuff! 

My first thought on rebuilding the Towers too!...JJ


----------



## MJB05615 (Jun 8, 2021)

All great ones as usual, Ray.  Definitely needed this week,  The first one is especially hilarious, carry a Golf Bag while walking.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jun 8, 2021)

Just awesome Ray! Loved the first one! But laughed my butt off at the rest!

Ryan


----------

